# Configuring Linksys E3200 and Linksys RE6500 Extender



## theonedub (Jan 24, 2015)

So the E3200 is my router which doesn't give great coverage, so I am trying to install the RE6500 to cover the dead spots. However, no matter what I try the setup wizard never gets passed connecting to my existing network being broadcast by the E3200. 

I can choose my language, accept the license agreement, select the SSID, enter the WPA2 password, and get the credentials verified. Once it gets to the 'Connecting to Network' screen it says 'DEVICE LOST CONNECTION' Setup will continue automatically when connection has resumed. It gets that message even though the WiFi never dropped. I get the same error if I am hardwired.

Looked @ the forums over on Linksys and have attempted to talk with their support which was absolutely 0 help. The reviews on Amazon do note that the installation of this thing can be a pain in the ass, so I ask, does anyone have any experience setting this thing up? I've used repeaters in the past and nothing has given me so much trouble.

Whatever details you need, just ask.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 24, 2015)

I've dealt with making a Linsys W1200 and a similarly horrible Linksys wireless repeater play nice...but it took a couple hours and really tried my patience. I had to reset both twice, if the repeater didn't link up right it would piss off the router and both would be worthless.

It was a crappy setup. That RE6500 looks like a better unit though, much better.

I'd say save your config on your router, I would limit your DHCP to .100-200, or whatever number you feel, but leave the first 10-20 and last 10-20 at least. Your main router's your gateway, so it's .1 on the network most likely, say 192.168.1.1.

How is your AP connected to the router? Ethernet?

I know wifi repeating and using wifi to link devices is a pain in the ass with cheaper hardware and never worth it...run a wire if you can, and maybe you already did! I didn't look at the install instructions either so maybe this one doesn't accept that method.

Set it's IP statically, to say 192.168.1.2, set the gateway to your router (.1), and then connect them maybe? Static addressing should be required for this stuff imho. Maybe you're already doing this, but that's where I'd start.

Maybe explain what you have tried thus far in the best detail you can? I bet you're close to getting it sorted! If you're not giving the AP a static address, do so and report back.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 24, 2015)

I've got everything static right now (helped with media streaming). The AP is connected via ethernet. The router is given 192.168.1.2. The DCHP is set to give out IPs from .30-.59. The RE6500 is assigned .59. Once it hangs at "Connecting to Network", the RE6500 has to be hard reset to become responsive.

I tried to connect directly to the AP with its built in WiFi, also to my Note 3 and an iPhone 6+ with tethering on, and every time the setup fails at the same spot. I think with the error its giving me- specifically losing 'signal' on a hard wired connection and losing WiFi signal with the devices less than a foot apart, that this thing is toast.

Before it takes it's trip to the trash can, I was wondering if there was a way to force a firmware update to the Extender? Firmware updates usually are installed through the interface, but without finishing the initial setup, I have no way of getting to that screen.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 24, 2015)

Might be a way through command line...if you could telnet in then ya. Not sure on that model it's capable.

Wish I was there to test it...


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 24, 2015)

send it back. repeaters are de debil. get an access point instead and wire it in


----------



## orangecode (Nov 8, 2015)

I had the same repeater E6500 that displayed similar behaviour.  ie: after setup, i could no longer access it at the default address (using an ethernet connection or wifi). 

After a number of a resets, I tried opening the default address for wireless settings (i had accessed it before) in a different browser window without completing the setup 192.168.1.1/wireless/wireless_basic.shtml   From here i was able to upgrade it.  After upgrading the firmware from 1.0.1 to 1.0.3 it behaved exactly the same.  I followed above trying to restrict the range of addresses but i was unable to set address of the repeater.  So i scanned the local network from command line using the following (i was using osx - bash, i got the direction from)  

arp -a | grep :

it returned two addresses, 1 was the address of the router, 1 was the repeater, but it was different to the default, because the router assigned a new address every time the repeater successfully connected, preventing me logging in using the default address 192.168.1.1.  

If it hasn't went to the trash, scan your local network with the device connected


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 9, 2015)

with repeaters it's best to set them up with a static IP either manually on the repeater or via Static DHCP or Address reservation, whatever your router calls it.


----------



## taz420nj (Nov 10, 2015)

I hate extenders.  I wouldn't use one at all - instead cable identical APs at each end of the house.   Configure them with the same SSID/security settings, but put them on different channels as far apart as possible (use a WiFi analyzer app to see what channels your neighbors are using and pick the two least utlilized).  Set static IPs for them - it doesn't matter how you organize your network, as long as they are outside the DHCP pool (I address APs starting at .254 and counting backward). As you roam between them, the devices will automatically lock onto the stronger channel without having to disconnect/reassociate, giving you seamless coverage.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 11, 2015)

I've used Amped, Netgear, and EnGenius extenders and they all were shit. Cut out a lot and were nothing but problems.


----------

